# Jetta 2.5 radiator replacement



## Kiver (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all,
I took my car in for routine maintenance and to have it checked for the source of an occasional drip that is leaving a stain under the drivers side front corner. They diagnosed it as a radiator leak and long story short - it would cost me $700 to have them do it or I buy the part and do it myself for $200.
I've replaced radiators before, in both manual and auto transmission vehicles, but the service person told me the bumper, grill and other components in the nose would have to come off. I just don't know the sequence and where to find all the fasteners I need to remove.
Can any one provide me with some guidance in the best way to tackle this?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not sure but maybe you can purchase a Bentley manual? 
Either way you still save money than getting it done at VW


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 radiator replacement (Kiver)*

it reall is not all that hard to do..... ive done it a couple of times... but was replacing the radiator support and AC condenser at the same time so I had everything out... The AC condenser, radiator, and electric fan are all bolted together as a unit and installed into the radiator support as a unit... they will have to come out as a unit.... shoot me a pm and I can walk you through it...


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

bentley x2


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 radiator replacement (Kiver)*

How many miles on your car?


----------



## Kiver (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 radiator replacement (sharons03jetta)*

Thanks Scott, I had a good look at it and it doesn't look as bad as I was lead to believe.


----------



## Kiver (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 radiator replacement (classicjetta)*

BTW - I have 80K miles on the car


----------

